# First 4K movie available for sale



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: CNET


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

Lookimg forward to hearing someones impressions... Any VW1000ES owners around and willing to take the dive?

From a cost perspective, $299 source material relates to a $25K projector the same as a $29 bluray relates to a $2,500 projector...

I'm crossing my fingers that the order of magnitude price difference will equate to an order if magnitude performance difference.

Crossing fingers.... Not holding breath.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, impressive even on my laptop monitor.


----------

